# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 1/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing has slowed from the hot early bite. Over the past few weeks perch 
fishing in Skadsens, Haybale, Dead Cow Bay, and the Stromme was pretty hot. 
These fish now appear to be more scattered (many went home in buckets). 
Anglers moving around are finding small schools and doing fairly well. But it 
is a bit more hit and miss. Anglers are finding that when they find fish in 
the 12-24 foot depths in these areas, they tend to bite better than the fish 
out deeper. Also this past week anglers have started to find fish near 
Swansons Point and in the area from the Dome house to the old yellow trailer on 
the main lake. Hali's, Forage Minnows, Ratso's, and Ratfinkies tipped with wax 
worms, spikes, or minnow heads have been working the best. Walleye fishing has 
been fair. Anglers are reporting fish in Dead Cow Bay, Rocky & Military 
Points, the sunken railroad bed in Mission Bay, the north end of Creel Bay, the 
trees in Wolfords Bay, Doc Hagens, and many of the rocky points in the Flats. 
Sonars, Raps, Nils, and Buckshot rattle spoons typed with minnows or minnow 
heads are all working. Pike continue to be caught in the north end of Six Mile 
Bay, the Sweetwater/Morrison area, and Lake Irvin. Smelt, herring, sonars, or 
jigs with twister tails are all producing fish. Cooler temps have helped ice 
conditions with most anglers now driving on the lake. Unfortunately, heavy 
snows lately have made travel somewhat difficult. While there are trails on 
the lake courtesy of the Lake Access Committee, if you plan to venture you will 
need a four wheel drive vehicle. Good Luck and good
fishing!!!


----------

